
LegalTech hits $1B investment as lawyers embrace automation - 609venezia
https://blog.lawgeex.com/legaltech-hits-1-billion-investment-as-lawyers-embrace-automation/
======
609venezia
I ran a search and it looks like there hasn't been much HN discussion of legal
tech since 2015
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10765654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10765654)),
but it seems like there has been a big push of funding into the space. But
it's still way shy of FinTech funding, for example. I'm curious where this
community thinks things might be heading given the ~4 years since the last
discussion has seen such a large funding increase

Also: [https://abovethelaw.com/2019/09/at-1-1-billion-its-
already-a...](https://abovethelaw.com/2019/09/at-1-1-billion-its-already-a-
record-year-for-legal-tech-investment/) (arguing "Will this investment trend
continue? At this point, there is no turning back.")

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/valentinpivovarov/2019/01/15/le...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/valentinpivovarov/2019/01/15/legaltechinvestment2018/#5e4924937c2b)

(713% Growth: Legal Tech Set An Investment Record In 2018)

[https://news.bloomberglaw.com/bloomberg-law-
analysis/analysi...](https://news.bloomberglaw.com/bloomberg-law-
analysis/analysis-legal-tech-investments-top-400m-in-q1) (ANALYSIS: Legal Tech
Investments Top $400M in Q1)

